# Sistema de sonido autonomo



## jfdelamor (Jul 25, 2008)

Hola a todos

Estoy elaborando un proyecto para la universidad que requiere de un sistema de un altavoz y algun elemento de memoria, el fin de todo esto es poder realizar una grabacion de voz en el dispositivo y poder escucharla cuando se pulse un interruptor.

No se si sera posible o si existira, imagino que si.

Gracias por adelantado

Saludoss


----------



## Legion (Ago 18, 2008)

Estas son las hojas de datos de dos integrados, ISD1000A  -- ISD1420, que son grabadores y reproductores de audio, si mas no recuerdo tienen un tiempo de grabacion de 14 a 20 segundos que a mi parecer no es mucho pero espero que te sirvan, en la hojas vienen los circuitos de aplicacion.

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets2/41/412128_1.pdf
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/270/499551_DS.pdf


----------



## pepechip (Ago 19, 2008)

Puedes adaptarle un simple reproductor MP3 (20€), la mayoria incluyen la obcion de grabar durante horas. 
Si no quieres ir desplazandote por los menus del MP3, puedes acoplarle un ciruito secuencial que realice este trabajo con solo actuar sobre un pulsador.


----------



## jfdelamor (Ago 19, 2008)

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda, ya habia visto un integrado ISD que llega a grabar hasta 120 seg por lo que mis necesidades quedan cubiertas.

Lo dicho muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda y Reciban Saludos


----------

